# HannaT's New Journal Attempt



## hannat (Oct 9, 2014)

I say attempt because truthfully I'm terrible at keeping a journal. Figured I'd write this while waiting on a Prime soak on a tank I'm sanitizing. 
I've graduated college with a Biology degree and double minor in Chem and Equine Animal Science, and am waiting to hear back from Cancer Biology PhD. programs. 

Here's my current tanks!
- 3 way divided 10G: Freya (Gold platinum VT), Andromeda (Blue and red CT), and Rosaline (Red/white HM) 
- 2.5G: Darth Vader, a solid black delta (nearly Melano) 
- 3G: Viscerys, a white delta EE with gold wash
- 2.6G: Nemo, a red HMPK with partial dragon scaling
- 3G cube: Moo, a black, tan, and white Koi HMPK
- 5G divided: blue and yellow grizzle VT female (unnamed) and Cloe, a blue and red spadetail female
- 20G: Severus, my teal blue Giant HMPK
- 5G: Hagrid, my chocolate king
- 10G divided: Bifrost, a multicolor DBT and Patronus, a grey and red HM
- 3G: Hemera, a black and silver HM female
- 5.5G: Kazi, my red dragon HMPK
- 3G bowl: Lipshiz, my blue and red delta I raised from a baby.

...I did not fully realize I had twelve tanks. The addiction grew, but I love them all!


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

HI FRIEND! How's the sanitation going?


----------



## hannat (Oct 9, 2014)

Just. Bloody. Finished. Fish children are happy- Vader is acclimating, Viscerys is moved over, and Kazi is exploring his kingdom.


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

You know I demand pictures right? I mean I gave you pictures of Kenai and Zephyr and then Chihiro


----------

